# FreeBSD as a guest os in Vm Ware Workstation



## flipper_88 (Aug 9, 2022)

I will be bringing back a high end sff desktop computer with me upon my return from Seattle,Wa. Is it possible to  use FreeBSD able to be used as a guest o in Vm ware Workstation?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2022)

Yes, that should work.


----------



## flipper_88 (Aug 9, 2022)

As it pertains to this post  I would be more than willing to imitate this little project. This is because I detest VirtualBox for one reason and that reason is it is now owned By ORACLE.


----------



## flipper_88 (Aug 9, 2022)

picoflipper88 said:


> As it pertains to this post  I would be more than willing to imitate this little project. This is because I detest VirtualBox for one reason and that reason is it is now owned By ORACLE.


Thanks I will do so once I get Infront of the affomentioned machine band have purchased and installed VMware Workstation.


----------

